

AGENT: The World's Smartest Watch debuts on Kickstarter - jtemplin
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/secretlabs/agent-the-worlds-smartest-watch?ref=live

======
lifeguard
> .NET Micro Framework

No thanks.

~~~
noveltyaccount
> .NET Micro Framework

As someone who has made a living on .NET for the past decade, this is the
watch's best feature :) LOVE it!

